# Tsunamis



## FastTrax (Aug 22, 2021)

https://ngdc.noaa.gov/hazard/tsu.shtml

https://tsunami.noaa.gov

https://nctr.pmel.noaa.gov/faq_display.php?kw=16

https://earthobservatory.nasa.gov/images/147557/lituya-bays-apocalyptic-wave

www.geology.com/records/biggest-tsunami.shtml

www.livescience.com/13176-history-biggest-tsunamis-earthquakes.html

www.pbs.org/wgbh/nova/tsunami/

www.smithsonianmag.com/science-nature/biggest-waves-recorded-history-180952432/

www.quora.com/what-are-the-highest-tsunami-waves-recorded

www.seapa.org/mad-scientist-gets-belated-recognition/

www.borgenproject.org/worst-tsunami-ever/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tsunami

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Megatsunami

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Submarine_earthquake

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pacific_Tsunami_Warning_Center


























https://www.youtube.com/user/PacificTWC


----------

